# Meine kleinen Butterflys



## alundra (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ihr lieben

Nun mein erstes Teichjahr ist rum, klappt alles prima.:smoki
Die Teicherweiterung für nächste Jahr ist schon geplant und ein Austausch der Teichbewohner auch. __ Shubunkin raus, Kois rein.

Habe mir also 5 kleine Japaner gegönnt ,die zwei teuersten ( Bild 1-3) ca.13cm 40 Euro Stk .
Alles größere passt zu Zeit nicht in meinen Teich und wäre mir auch zu teuer.

Bei meiner ganzen Euphorie hab ich nun  was das für Arten sind, vielleicht könnt Ihr helfen. Habe alles Butterfly geholt da diese laut Gartenteich Center Braun in Bochum nur ca. 40 cm groß werden.Das war beim Kauf dann auch meine erste Wahl.Bislang alles gesund.
Nun sind schon 2 Monate vergangen und die ersten haben nun schon ca 20 cm Länge.

     
        

Für Euro Mithilfe bin ich stets dankbar.
Möchte mich später ja auch mal mit den großen Onkelz unterhalten
und dann nicht peinlich daher Schauen wenn nach meinen Kois gefragt wird.

Shubunkin könnten jederzeit welche kostenfrei abgeholt werden.
Ich werde sie aber spätestens alle im Frühjahr ( Rubrik Flohmarkt ) abgeben bevor der Teich erweitert wird.
Sind mir einfach zu viele Racker :


----------



## Dodi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*

Hallo Frank!

Leider sind Deine Bilder sehr unscharf und eine Bestimmung daher nicht so gut möglich.
Die Koi auf den ersten 3 Fotos kann ich leider nicht zuordnen, scheint mir auch keine spezielle Zuchtform zu sein.

Bild 4 = Platinum Ogon, aber scheint kein Butterfly zu sein.
Bild 5 = Yamabuki Ogon, ebenfalls kein Butterfly ¿ (Ironie).
Bei beiden sind die Flossen einfach sehr kurz für einen Butterfly-Koi. 
Bild 6 = könnte ein Tannenzapfen-Koi = Matsuba sein

 Übrigens erscheinen mir € 40,00 für einen 13-cm-Fisch auch recht happig!



> Habe alles Butterfly geholt da diese laut Gartenteich Center Braun in Bochum nur ca. 40 cm groß werden.



Na, da hat man Dir aber einen Bären aufgebunden. :__ nase Ich wüsste nicht, warum Butterfly-Koi ausgerechnet eine Art Zwergenwuchs haben sollten...

Schau mal, der Bursche - mit Flossen fast wie Flügel - ist zum Zeitpunkt des Fotografierens (2008) ca. 4 Jahre alt - misst jetzt ca. 75 cm:




Viel Spaß mit den Fischen!


----------



## MadDog (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*

Hallo Frank,
da muß ich aber Dodi Recht geben. Der Preis von 40,- € für einen 13 cm Koi ist schon sehr happig.
Ich habe z.B. die Kois auf den Bildern 1-3 auch. Meine waren zwischen 7 - 10 cm groß. Bezahlt habe ich 1,-€ pro Stück. Die sind jetzt nach gut 3 Monaten gut 15 cm groß und wachsen noch weiter, so wie es aussieht.

Meine Schwester hat erst gestern neue Kois gekauft. Größe 7-8 cm für 1,-€, Größe ca. 12-15 cm für 4,99 € und Größe ca. 15-17 cm für 9,99 €.
Du kannst Dir ja mal den folgenden Händler notieren.

Diskus Zierfisch Paradies
Harpener Hellweg 392
44388 Dortmund-Lütgendortmund / Stadtgrenze Bochum-Harpen.
http://www.diskus-zierfisch-paradies.de/

Ich füge mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Kois bei.

Gruß aus Dortmund

Frank


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*

Morgen 
40€ ist schon nen haufen Geld für 13 cm, wenn es aber eine gute Qualität ist, ist der Preis normal. Wenn es dazu ein Japaner ist passt das schon.
Wenn ich einfach nur Koi im Teich haben möchte ist das natürlich OK, wenn ich aber wissen möchte welche Varietäten im Teich paddeln muss man schon tiefer als 1€ in die Tasche greifen (klar gibt es Ausnahmen).
Long Fin's werden durchaus nicht so groß wie normale Koi, aber hier gibt es auch Ausnahmen (siehe Dodi).

Aber das wichtigste ist doch das einem die Koi gefallen, ob 1€, 13€ oder sonst was


----------



## alundra (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*

Hallo Ihr lieben

Die 75cm des gezeigten Butterflys sind schon riesig.
Ich habe mir die Kois aber wie schon vermutet zugelegt weil genau diese mir
gefallen haben.
@ MadDog 
Danke für den Tip werde dort mal vorbeischauen und Geschmack holen.
Kaufen ist ja leider zur Zeit nicht da der Teich mit den 5 Kois wohl jetzt eigentlich schon zu klein ist, wird aber geändert.
@KoiUwe
 Die größeren welche mir gefielen ca.50 cm begannen bei 999 Euro bis 3500 Euro.
Das fand ich weniger spaßig.
Ich hätte am liebsten einen kleinen Tancho ,habe aber noch nie einen bezahlbaren Jungfisch gesehen.
@Dodi
Danke für die Namensfindung.
Der Preis für die zwei noch nicht identifizierten, erschien mir vor dem Kauf auch etwas hoch , aber der Händler bestätigte Japan Koi und ein Test auf KHV.
Waren auch meine 2 ersten Koi.Mal sehen ob ich noch bessere Fotos hinbekomme.


----------



## buddler (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*

hallo!
kuschmierz verkauft auch kois?
na da kann man glaub ich nix falsch machen.kenn ihn noch aus bochum.da hat er schon richtig auf seine tiere acht gegeben.
1 euro kois?
ok,ich nehm dann 10
ein tancho xxl
ein shusui xxl


----------



## zAiMoN (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*



alundra schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr lieben
> 
> Die 75cm des gezeigten Butterflys sind schon riesig.
> Ich habe mir die Kois aber wie schon vermutet zugelegt weil genau diese mir
> ...



schade das du weiter weg wohnst,
sonst würd ich dir empfehlen richtig gute gesunde koi bei koi kichi bielefeld zu kaufen 
zu vernünftigen preisen... 
naja kommt drauf an was einem die fische wert sind ...


----------



## LilRainbow (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*

Butterfly Kois max. 40cm ?! .. 
also hab selbst 11 Butterfly Kois ..    und muss sagen  diese wachsen ziemlich schnell .. 
und nach Aussage von Inter Koi  werden auch Butterflys bis zu 80 cm groß wenn sie die richtige Qualität  haben ... 


ich habe meine -13 cm für 29,90  € gekauft  haben aber eine sehr gute Qualität .. 
viele Grüße Manuel


----------



## alundra (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*

Hallo Manuel

11 Kois auf 6000 Liter Wasser Hut ab.
Und ich dachte mein Teich wäre zu klein für meine 5 Racker.


----------



## LilRainbow (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*

Hallo Frank .. 
also das mit 6000 Liter glaube ich stimmt nich ganz bei mir sollte etwas mehr sein .. ^^   nur hab ich mein folienteich so rund gebaut  und teilweise auch komisch von der form her so das ich keine genauen maßangaben  nachrechnen kann und auf die wasseruhr hab ich auch nich geschaut =( ..  sollte ich demnächst mal einführen .. 

aber da bei uns die fische letztes jahr geklaut worden sind hab ich teich dieses jahr neu besetzt  platzmangel hatten meine kleinen nie =)  da die vom letzten jahr auch 20 cm hatten und nie einer krank geworden ist ..


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*



alundra schrieb:


> Habe mir also 5 kleine Japaner gegönnt ,die zwei teuersten ( Bild 1-3) ca.13cm 40 Euro Stk



Also bei dem Preis ist es aber schon Gute Quallität weil ich kenne den Händler auch und der Hat Eigentlich immer Gute Japaner im Wasser.....

Habe Vor drei jahren für meine 4 Stück (Beni Kikurury) Stk 120€ Berapen müssen....Waren aber auch schon 25cm Groß..

Also daher wundert es mich nicht das für 40€ Berapen mustest für deine Japaner.....

Sind aber Echt Schöne Tiere..


----------



## LilRainbow (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*

Hallo Jens 

aber bekommen manche fische nicht erst ihre Qualität ?! also ich weis wenn du junge Butterfly`s kaufst kannst du sie weiß kaufen und in 5 Monaten sind sie bunt .. 
grad in der größe 7-13 cm haben sie noch genug zeit  um farbe zu gewinnen oder zu verlieren ..  das heist auch der Wert des Fisches kann sich steigen und senken .. =) .. 

ich mein klar  wirdn Euro Koi für einen € nicht den wert von einen Japaner  der 40 € das stück hat kriegen ..   aber man kann Händler finden wo du selben fisch für 20 € bekommst   der aber i wann mehr wert haben kann als einer den man für 50 € gekauft hat =)


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*

[OT]Täuscht mich das, oder sind es überwiegend die
"Koigefängnisbesitzer" < 10.000 Liter die keine Fotos
im Useralbum haben?
Gibts da etwas zu verbergen ? [/OT]

Gruß
Andy


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*

bock auf ne neue diskussionsrunde ?


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*

Ja klar haste schon recht..Aber ich sagte ja der Händler hat eigentlich Immer Gute und Schöne Fische dort klar kann sich ein Preis Schnell auch mal Ändern...Aber sie schrieb ja das die 40€ Kois schon ca 13cm Groß Waren also schon Ihre Fabe hatten die sich aber Immer noch etwas ändern kann(besonders durchs Futter ) klar aber bei 13cm da wuste der Händler schon was die kois Bringen Müssen....


----------



## LilRainbow (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> [OT]Täuscht mich das, oder sind es überwiegend die
> "Koigefängnisbesitzer" < 10.000 Liter die keine Fotos
> im Useralbum haben?
> Gibts da etwas zu verbergen ? [/OT]
> ...



hups stimmt    könnte ich aber einführen zudem sind meine bilder bei einsteiger fragen für projekt 2011 wo aber nicht viele geantwortet haben .. 

sry für off topic =)


----------



## MadDog (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*

Jedem so wie es ihm liebt.
Ich versuche nun mal aus Prinzip nur junge Kois zu kaufen, da ich beobachten möchte, wie diese wachsen - in meinem Teich. Sie groß zuziehen wie ein "Kind".
Ich sehe es auch nicht ein, das ich "teure Kois" kaufe. Ich habe kein Problem ob es Japan-Kois, Thailand-Kois, Israel-Kois oder Euro-Kois sind.
Die Hauptsache ist, mir gefallen die Kois.

Die folgenden Kois hat meine Schwester letzte Woche gekauft:

Bild 1 für 9,99 E und die auf Bild 2 und 3 für 4,99 €.
Auch die 1,- € Kois die ich vor 2 Monaten bekommen habe sind schon kräftig gewachsen (fast das doppelte)

Gruß Frank


----------



## LilRainbow (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*

Huhu Frank 

du sprichst mir aus der Seele ... 
ich schau auch nicht auf den wert  will sie ja nicht verkaufen gehören ja zu der Familie auch ich kaufe sie gerne als Babys oder auch jungfische .. 
und zu aller erst muss ich sagen   Israel Kois  Hut ab     finde diese teilweise schöner als Japaner   zudem macht es einfach spaß den kleinen zuzusehn wie sich ihre farbenpracht ändert ..   zudem ist ein kleiner meiner Butterfly Kois  erst weis rot gewesen ..   jetzt hat er fast 40% schwarz anteil dazu bekommen


----------



## Dodi (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*

Guten Morgen!

Bitte seid doch so lieb, und zitiert nicht komplett die vorherigen Beiträge. 

Wenn Ihr direkt auf einen Beitrag antwortet, ist der Zusammenhang doch völlig klar.
Die unnötigen Komplett-Zitate blähen das Forum nur unnötig auf.

Danke für Eure Beachtung!


----------



## Butterfly (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Meine kleinen Butterflys*

Hallo, 40€ erscheinen auf den ersten Blick schon etwas teuer, aber wenn man dafür auch schöne KOI bekommt die fit und gesund sind, dann lohnt es sich alle mal. Ich würde nur bei einem Händler meines vertrauens KOI kaufen, wo ich weiß sie sind nachweislich auf khv (koiherpesvirus) kontrolliert. Aus den Grund würde ich Ihnen raten sich für KOI oder Goldfische zu entscheiden, da Goldfische nicht auf khv untersucht werden und wenn ein __ Goldfisch dieses Virus in sich trägt, was man ja nie genau weiß dann wäre es sehr ärgerlich wenn ein grosse und teure KOI eingehen!! Das Ihnen erzählt wurde die KOI werden nur 40 cm kommt mir auch ein bisschen komisch vor.. Es gibt zwar neue Zuchten, diese werden aber nur ca. 15cm. Wenn man einen KOI kauft und will das er groß wird sollte man beim Kauf darauf achten, dass der KOI einen breiten und gut ausgeprägten Körperbau ein breites Maul und weit auseinander stehende Augen hat. Dann kann man meiner Meinung nach davon ausgehen, dass er eine schöne grösse von ca. 75-90cm annimmt! 

Viel glück mit den KOI 
Gruß aus Berlin


----------

